# Hello From Scotland



## JudeNJem (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi there,
I joined this forum almost 2 years ago, but this is my first post

We don't wild camp so I thought I couldn't really participate.   However, on reading the topics and posts I've found a wealth of information relating to practically every aspect of motorhoming - not just wild camping.

We've had a m/h for 3 years now and before that various caravans and tents. Our first m/h was a Bessacarr and last month we changed it for an Adria Vision 677.  We've been away a couple of times already this year, but only up to Perthshire.  We tour quite a bit in the UK and spend our main holidays in France.  Infact, today I received our booking confirmation for Eurotunnel - we're off to France for 3 weeks 

Now where are all my maps and books


----------



## merlin wanderer (Jan 28, 2009)

*wilding*

Welcome guy's I hope the wild camping thing 
has not put you off I am quite sure everbody on this site 
uses sites but it relates to the fact that we are all up for
a bit of wilding and there are no issues with it its total freedom
also some people may think there is stigma in what you drive
my old van is a well used F redg  , we also tow a caravan now and
then  hey lets get out there


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi and I must agree with you about the wealth of knowledge on this site, I for one gain lots of useful information from the other members, by the way you live in a great part of Scotland, we often travel up Loch Lomond on the way to Fort William, the views are quite stunning. Hope you have a great holiday in France, we are hoping to make our maiden voyage to France this year in our M/H. We were up in Dunkeld Perthshire at the end of last year we had a great visit.

Regards Tom


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the Wildside.
I hope that you enjoy your France excursion as much as we usually do. Have a great time


----------



## merlin wanderer (Jan 28, 2009)

*loch lomond*



TWS said:


> Hi and I must agree with you about the wealth of knowledge on this site, I for one gain lots of useful information from the other members, by the way you live in a great part of Scotland, we often travel up Loch Lomond on the way to Fort William, the views are quite stunning. Hope you have a great holiday in France, we are hoping to make our maiden voyage to France this year in our M/H. We were up in Dunkeld Perthshire at the end of last year we had a great visit.
> 
> Regards Tom


  agree a suberb part of Scotland done it too death
and keep going back


----------



## JudeNJem (Jan 29, 2009)

Good morning, and thanks to everyone for your kind welcome to the forum

I have to admit that, in the excitement of writing my first post, I omitted to mention the fact that although we are indeed off to France, unfortunately, it isn't until May

So, thanks for sending your best wishes for our trip - I'll keep them and use them on May

96 days ......and counting!!


Cheers

Shona


----------



## Nogger (Jan 29, 2009)

*France*

I would like to ask,why do you and most members choose to go via the tunnel to France is,nt it cheaper via sea-france ? we always travel by ferry,agreed it takes a little longer (90mins) but it does give you a chance to stretch your legs and rest up a little,before your next stint behind the wheel especially the scottish members !!!
look foward to your views

Regards
Nogger


----------



## JudeNJem (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Nogger,
We have two Yorkies, and I don't like the thought of them being left in the car deck on the ferry.                                                                           I much prefer the ferries, especially the longer crossings, but while we have the dogs I'm afraid it's the tunnel for us.

Shona


----------



## Nogger (Jan 29, 2009)

JudeNJem said:


> Hi Nogger,
> We have two Yorkies, and I don't like the thought of them being left in the car deck on the ferry.                                                                           I much prefer the ferries, especially the longer crossings, but while we have the dogs I'm afraid it's the tunnel for us.
> 
> Shona



I apreciate your situation as we also have a small dog (king Charles ),sometimes allthough not really allowed we disapear to the back of our motorhome and lay low so to say untill the coast is clear upto now we have had no problems infact we have seen many a car passenger asleep as we have returned to our motorhome,hence us doing the same now and again

regards
Nogger


----------



## Nogger (Jan 29, 2009)

sorry shona,I forgot to ask you,I was interested to know what you think of your Adria vision ? nearly bought one myself but eventually went for the Coral S690SP with the queen,s bed at the rear.

hope you don,t mind me asking

regards 
Nogger


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 29, 2009)

welcome to the wildys i am shure you will enjoy .you dont have to just wild camp to be on here plenty of info on sites .


----------



## JudeNJem (Jan 29, 2009)

*Adria Vision*

Hi Nogger,

We really hadn't planned on changing our Bessacarr E465, but I got a bit fed up having to make the bed up every night - and then having no proper lounge area when it was made up.
We had looked at Autotrail and Pilote, but I fell in love with the Vision the moment I saw her...and that was that
We collected her last month and have been away twice so far.   Everything seems fine and we're really happy with the layout, and I feel really "at home" in her.
We did have a few things added before we took delivery, including a couple of extra sockets - not because we use much in the way of electrical appliances, but because the sockets were in such inconvenient places
All in all we're delighted with her and are planning to go away again in a couple of weeks time.

I hope you are enjoying the Coral as much as we are the Vision

Cheers,

Shona 

(Oh....and I'll bear in mind your sneaky move on the ferry)


----------



## Nogger (Jan 30, 2009)

*Alarm Clock*



JudeNJem said:


> Hi Nogger,
> 
> We really hadn't planned on changing our Bessacarr E465, but I got a bit fed up having to make the bed up every night - and then having no proper lounge area when it was made up.
> We had looked at Autotrail and Pilote, but I fell in love with the Vision the moment I saw her...and that was that
> ...



Shona don,t forget to set the alarm clock then would hate to think you woke up again back in the uk:
sweet dreams

regards nogger


----------



## lenny (Jan 30, 2009)

Hiya JudeNJeM, and welcome to the site, the more Jocks the merrier, not to forgetting the Welsh and Irish 

Oh  and the Belgian


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 30, 2009)

lenny said:


> Hiya JudeNJeM, and welcome to the site, the more Jocks the merrier, not to forgetting the Welsh and Irish
> 
> Oh  and the Belgian



whats wrong with us yorkies  mind you i will let you off as i am half welsh i am


----------

